# Fumeuses de cigares et fières de l'être



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1067148748macinside">


*Avez vous cliquez pour lire ce sujet tout en penssant a quelque chose de pervers ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />mais euh !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />je ne fait que passer *
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>














*signifie donc que vous être un gros pervers


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

_TOURS (AFP) - L'augmentation du prix du tabac et les campagnes sanitaires les laissent de marbre, les remarques grivoises des hommes et les regards désapprobateurs des femmes les indiffèrent: les fumeuses de cigares s'adonnent sans complexes à leur plaisir, au nom d'un certain art de vivre.
Ce soir-là, elles étaient neuf du Regalia Cigare Club, club féminin basé au château d'Artigny à Montbazon (Indre-et-Loire), autour d'une bonne table d'un restaurant tourangeau, pour une de leurs réunions qui ont lieu tous les sept jeudis.

Entre deux volutes de fumée, on reconnaissait Daly, la présidente, taille mannequin, cheveux ultra-courts et la peau couleur havane, Danièle, la trésorière, Karine, la jeune buraliste qui approvisionne le groupe, Geneviève, Géraldine, et les autres. Elles ont de la petite trentaine à l'âge de la pré-retraite, des revenus plutôt confortables.
"Mon mari ne fume plus depuis longtemps, je ne fumais pas moi-même mais je suis venue au cigare par mon goût pour le chocolat noir", raconte Geneviève, professeur de français à Châtellerault (Vienne), qui n'a pas hésité à faire 140 km aller-retour pour se rendre à la réunion du club.

A l'apéritif, elles ont commencé par un nouveau robusto de Saint Domingue de chez Davidoff, avant de passer en fin de repas à un Juan Lopez n°2, un robusto cubain plus fort.

Chacune le touche, l'humidifie, le respire, puis le déguste selon la règle des trois tiers, avant de noter leurs observations.

Le module robusto mesure près de 13 cm de long et 20 mm de large. "Des femmes font parfois l'erreur de commencer par des modules plus fins mais finalement bien plus forts, comme les panatellas, et risquent ainsi d'être rebutées", explique Danièle qui estime toutefois que les "barreaux de chaise" type double corona (20 cm) sont "vraiment trop énormes pour une femme".

Les femmes sont encore une toute petite minorité parmi les quelque 40 à 50.000 amateurs en France de véritables cigares, ce qui exclut les cigarillos.

"Je serais étonné qu'elles soient plus de 5.000", estime Alain Reynes, directeur des ventes pour la France chez Altadis, contacté par téléphone.

Les clubs exclusivement féminins sont encore rares. "Il y en a une dizaine, notamment à Paris, où le plus connu est +Capes et volutes+, à Nantes, à Bordeaux", croit savoir Daly.

Le goût de ces femmes pour un plaisir que l'on dit avant tout masculin n'est pas toujours bien vu. "Beaucoup de restaurants ne nous acceptent pas, même dans une salle à part", explique Danièle.

Elles s'attirent parfois quelques réflexions grivoises qu'elles n'apprécient guère de la part de certains hommes. "Je ne fume jamais en terrasse pour ne pas subir des propos désagréables", ajoute-t-elle. Pour Daly la connotation érotique du cigare relève du "fantasme d'hommes".

Selon ces épicuriennes, le cigare ne nuît pas à leur santé, car elles n'en fument en moyenne qu'un par semaine. "Il est plus naturel que la cigarette, ne contient pas de goudron et on avale pas la fumée", affirme Karine.

Leur passion n'attente pas non plus à leur féminité, estiment-elles. "Je ne me parfume jamais quand je fume", reconnaît toutefois la jeune buraliste. Petits inconvénients reconnus par certaines: "l'haleine matinale pâteuse" et parfois "quelques maux de tête".
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Octobre 2003)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais en voyant le titre du sujet, j'ai pensé à un curieux mail reçu il y a deux jours


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2003)

Quel pervers ce Mackie...


----------



## Yip (26 Octobre 2003)

Je dois dire que malgré mon esprit tortueux, nettement orienté (pour tout dire un peu pervers, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ne pensais à rien de "gaulois" en cliquant sur ce thread.

Par contre je suis un peu "déçu", je m'attendais à voir des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, de fumeuses de tabac, bien sûr !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si, si, je suis sérieux).


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Chacune le touche, l'humidifie, le respire, puis le déguste selon la règle des trois tiers, avant de noter leurs observations.



De quoi parle-t-on ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Octobre 2003)

De cigares il me semble...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais en voyant le titre du sujet, j'ai pensé à un curieux mail reçu il y a deux jours



Je l'ai eu aussi


----------



## kamkil (27 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai eu aussi



Ze veux savoir!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En voyant le sujet je me suis juste pourquoi c'était fumeuses et pas fumeurs mais c'est tout. J'ai bon?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais en voyant le titre du sujet, j'ai pensé à un curieux mail reçu il y a deux jours



Tiens, toi aussi


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, toi aussi



on peu avoir une idée du contenu du mail ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir une idée du contenu du mail ?



l'augmentation du tabac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais d'te façon t'es pas concerné


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> l'augmentation du tabac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh tu sait qu'on japon les clopes sont parmit les moins cher du monde ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toutes les sortes de tabac ?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2003)

surtout des américaines


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir une idée du contenu du mail ?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir une idée du contenu du mail ?



mais fallait diffuser ce mail


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais fallait diffuser ce mail



Ben faut laisser son adresse e-mail


----------

